# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام إلى : فرعون وقومه

## السعيد شويل

رسالة سيدنا موسى إلى فرعون وقومه
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  **************************
..............................  ..............................  ......................

الفراعنة هم أهل مصر أو المصريون القدماء كانوا جبابرة طغاة يعبدون غير الله . 
حباهم الله بحضارة عريقة وعلوم فريدة عزّ نظيرها وقلّما يوجد مثيلها على وجه الكرة الأرضية ..
قصّ الله نبأهم وماكان من أخبارهم على رسول الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. يقول جل شأنه :
{ نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِن نَّبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ }
...
كان فرعون الذى ملَك مِصر فاجراً كفارا طغى وتكبر فى الأرض وكان عاتياً جبارا كفر بالله وادعى أنه ربٌ وإله .
علِم بأمر نبىٍ سيولد فى زمانه من قوم بنى اسرائيل وأن هذا النبى سوف يزلزل عرشه ويزيل ملكه فأمر جنده وملأه وحاشيته بذبح كل الغلمان فى كل مكان 
فاستحيوا النساء وذبّحوا أبناءهم دون شفقة أو رحمة بهم ولم يثنهم فى ذلك صغرهم ولا صرخات أمهاتهم . 
يقول العزيز الحكيم : { إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ } .
..
ولدت أم موسى بنبى الله والخوف والوجل يعتصر قلبها من أن يُقتل ولدها فألقى الله السكينة والطمأنينة على قلبها وأوحى إليها أن ترضعه فإن تملكها 
الخوف فلتضعه فى تابوت وتلْقه فى البحر وأوحى الله إليها ألا تخاف ولا تحزن فلسوف يحفظه ويعيده إليها .. وسوف يجعله من المرسلين .
انتابها الخوف ووضعته فى تابوت وألقته فى النهر وأرسلت أخته وراءه وقالت لها اتبعيه وقصيه .. ظلت أخته ترقبه وتراقبه وتسير بحذاه حيث يسير .. 
توقف التابوت عن المسير وأقبل عليه جند فرعون وأتواْ به إلى عدو الله وعدوه .. أخذته امرأة فرعون وأمرت الجند بعدم قتله وأخبرتهم بأنه سيكون قرة عين لها ولزوجها فرعون .
( امرأة فرعون كانت من المؤمنين الموحدين تبرأت من فساد فرعون وظلمه وابتهلت إلى الله أن ينجيها من جرمه وفسقه وعمله ) . 
...
شاء الله بقدرته وحكمته أن يكون سيدنا موسى أمام عين فرعون وفى داره وأن يكون مهده ورقاده على فراشه .
وشاء الله بعزته وسلطانه أن يجعل جند فرعون وحاشيته هم من يقوموا برعايته ويتولواْ حفظه وحراسته وهم من يبحثون له عن مرضعات 
ويجوبون له الدروب والطرقات وهم يجهلون ولايدركون أنهم يبحثون عن أمه ..
فلقد أبى نبى الله كل مرضعة أتت إليه إلى أن جاءت أخته عليه وقالت سوف أدلكم على من تكفله وترضعه ..
عاد نبى الله موسى إلى أمه لكى يتبدد حزنها ويقرّ عينها ولكى يتحقق وعد الله لها ..
...
بلغ نبى الله أشده وبينما كان سائراً ذات يوم فى المدينة وجد رجلاً من شيعته " بنى إسرائيل " يقتتل مع رجل من قوم فرعون فطلب منه الغوث 
فأغاثه ووكز الفرعونى فقضى عليه .. وفى اليوم التالى استصرخه فهمّ لإجابة صرخته فقال الفرعونى أتريد ياموسى أن تقتلنى كما قتلت نفساً 
بالأمس فاستغفر موسى ربه وتضرع إليه .. وتاب الله عليه ..
أضمر جند فرعون الغدر والغيلة لنبى الله فجاءه رجلاً يسعى يحذره وينصحه ويأمره بالخروج من مصر فخرج منها خائفاً مترقباً من أن يلحق به 
هؤلاء الطغاة ودعا الله أن ينجيه منهم فأنجاه الله ..
...
توجه سيدنا موسى إلى أرض مدين وورد ماءها وبئرها ..
وجد جمعاً من الناس على البئر ورأى امرأتان وقد ابتعدا عن الزحام فسألهما عن أمرهما فأخبراه بأن أبوهما شيخ كبير وأنهما يريدان السقيا 
فتقدم نبى الله وسقى لهما من البئر ثم تولى إلى الظل لكى يستظل من وهج الشمس وحرها .
قصّت الإمرأتان لأبيهما شعيب أمر ماكان فقال لهما ادْعواه ليأخذ أجر سقياه ..
أتتا الإمرأتان إليه وقالت له إحداهما إن أبى يدعوك ليعطيك ويجزيك أجر ماسقيت لنا .. أتى نبى الله إلى شعيب وقصّ عليه أمره فأخبره أن الله قد نجاه من القوم الظالمين .
طلبت إحدى الإبنتين من أبيهما أن يستأجره لقوته وأمانته فأظهر له شعيب أنه يريد أن يزوجه إحدى ابنتيه على أن
يستأجره ثمانى حجج فإن أتم عشراً فهو إحسان منه وزيادة .. وفّى نبى الله بما طلب وأتم حججه وتزوج ابنته .
...
فى ليلة باردة سار نبى الله موسى بزوجته بجانب جبل الطور بسيناء ..
رأى سنا مضيئاً ونوراً شديداً ظن أنه ناراً فطلب من زوجته أن تمكث فى مكانها إلى أن يأتها بأمر مارأى فإن وجده ناراًفسوف يأتها بجذوة منها ليصطليا بها للتدفئة .. 
واتجه نبى الله إلى حيث مايرى فإذا به يلج فى نورٍ قدسى وإلهى أحاطه انشرح به صدره وارتفع به قدره وسكن له فؤاده وصار فى منزلة علية عالية ثم سمع النداء من الله :
{ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }   ..   { إِني أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } .
...
اصطفاه الله نبياً ورسولاً وبعثه إلى : فرعون وقومه .. وإلى قوم بنى إسرائيل ..
سأله الله عما فى يمناه فأجاب بأنها عصا يتوكأ عليها ويهش بها على غنمه وله فيها مآرب أخرى فأمره أن يلقها فإذا بها تهتز كأنها جان فهاب منها وخاف وابتعد عنها 
فأمره الله أن يأخذها وسوف تعود إلى سيرتها الأولى وكذلك كان شأن يده أمره الله أن يدخلها فى جيبه ويخرجها فإذا هى بيضاء ناصعة ..
أخبره سبحانه أن اليد والعصا آيتان إلى فرعون وقومه .. فطلب نبى الله من ربه أن يشدّ أزره بأخيه هارون فأجاب الله دعوته وبعث سيدنا هارون له وزيرا وأرسله نبياً ورسولاً ..
...
اتجه سيدنا موسى وهارون إلى فرعون وهامان وملئهما يدعونهم إلى عبادة الله والإيمان بوحدانيته .
كانت دعوتهم لهم باللطف واللين ذكروهم بفطرتهم وماكان من شهادتهم بأن الله هو خالقهم ورازقهم وحذروهم من عذاب الله إن أصروا على كفرهم وشركهم بالله ..  
سألهما فرعون عن ربهما فقال له موسى إنه رب العالمين إلهك وإلههم وإله آبائك وآباؤهم إله واحد لاشريك له هو رب المشرق والمغرب ورب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما 
وهو الذى جعل لكم الأرض مهداً وسلك لكم فيها طرقاً وسبلاً وأنزل من السماء ماء .. 
نظر فرعون إلى قومه وجنده وحاشيته وقال ألا تستمعون لما يقول به موسى وهارون إن موسى هذا لمجنون يقول بأن هناك ربٌ وإلهٌ غيرى .. 
وقال متهكماً ساخراً لوزيره هامان إبْنِ لى صرحاً لكى أصعد عليه وأطلع على الإله الذى يقول به موسى وهارون ..
{ وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ } .
بين له نبى الله أنه يخشى عليه من عذاب الله إن كذب وأعرض وعلا وتكبر وتولى عما يدعوه إليه ..
فقال له فرعون ألم نربك فينا وليداً ياموسى ولبثت بيننا عمراً من السنين وقتلت نفساً من القوم وفررت منا فكيف تأتى وتقول بأنك من المرسلين .. 
أخبره نبى الله أنه استغفر وأناب وتاب الله عليه واصطفاه الله نبياً وجعله من المرسلين ..
قال إن لم تكف ياموسى عن دعوتك وما تقول به سوف أجعلنك من المسجونين .. فأظهر له نبى الله آيته ومعجزته .. ألقى عصاه فإذا هى ثعبان مبين .. 
ونزع يده فإذا هى بيضاء للناظرين ..
نظر فرعون إلى ملئه وحاشيته وقال لهم إن موسى هذا لساحر مبين  لاتؤمنوا بما جاءكم به ولا تصدقوه ذرونى أقتله .. لاتسمعوا ولاتنصتو له إنه يريد بدعوته 
أن يفشى الفساد بينكم ويريد أن يبدل دينكم ويخرجكم من مصر أرضكم ..
دون فكر أو وعى أطاعوه وخضعوا وأذعنوا لما أخبرهم به .. فقال لهم مستخفاً بهم وبعقولهم ما أقوله لكم هو الرشاد وهو الهدى والصواب ..
{ قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ } ..

ولعلمه بإفكه وكذبه فيما يقول قال لهم : ماذا تأمرون .. ؟
فلقد أصبح صاغراً ذليلاً أمام ملئه وجنده نتيجة افترائه وكذبه .. وبعد أن كان يدّعى أنه ربهم وإلههم صار عاجزاً يستجدى الأمر وينصاع لما به يأمرون ..
{ قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ .. فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ }  .
أمروه أن يترك موسى وأخيه هارون وأن يرجئه إلى موعد ومكان يأتى فيه .. وأمروه أن يرسل الجند إلى مختلف المدائن بمصر ليجمعوا السحرة 
له وأن يقوموا بالنداء وجمع الناس ويحشروهم فى الموعد المتفق عليه .. { قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ .. وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ } .
انصاع لما أمروا .. وطلب من نبى الله موعداً ومكاناً يلتقيان فيه .. كان الموعد فى يوم الزينة فى وقت الضحى ..
...
جاء إلى القوم رجلاً كان مستخفياً بإيمانه عن القوم .. وجد أنه وجب عليه أن يجهر ويعلن لهم بما يسرّه ويكتمه .
دعاهم إلى الرشد والإيمان ونهاهم عن الكفر والضلال وقال لهم كيف تقتلون رجلاً قد جاءكم بآيات باهرة ودلائل واضحة إن لم تصدقوه فعليه هو مايدعوكم إليه .. 
وإن تؤمنوا به فسوف تكون لكم به النجاة من عذاب الله ..
{ وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ ..} .
ذكّرهم هذا الرجل الذى آمن من قوم فرعون بما جاءهم به سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام وما جاءهم به الأنبياء من قبل .. وحذرهم مما أصاب قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وغيرهم من الأقوام . 
جثت الظلمة على أبصارهم وران الجهل على عقولهم .. وتكبروا وأعرضوا عن نصحه ودعوته .
...
أتى الجند بجمع غفير وخلق كثير .. وجاء فرعون وهامان بملئهم وجندهم وحاشيتهم . وجاءت السحرة من مختلف المدن والبلاد وطلبوا من فرعون الأجر العظيم إن كانوا هم الغالبين 
فوعدهم بما طلبوا وبكل ما يريدون وقال مغدقاً عليهم بأنهم سوف يكونوا من حاشيته وبطانته المقربين ..
وجاء سيدنا موسى وهارون عليهما السلام .. والتقى الفريقان ..
دعا نبى الله السحرة إلى الإيمان والتصديق بأنه نبى ورسول فأقسموا له بعزة فرعون بأنهم هم العالين وسوف يكونوا هم الغالبين .. 
فقال لهم نبى الله ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون .. فألقى السحرة حبالهم وعصيهم وما صنعوه وخيلوه بمكرهم بهروا بها العقول وسحروا منها العيون ..
وتوجس الناس خيفة واضطربت قلوبهم مما شاهدوه وخيلوه بسحرهم ودهائهم ..
وتوجس سيدنا موسى وخاف وهاب مما شاهده ورآه فثبّته الله .. وأوحى الله إليه أن يلق بعصاه فإذا بها تلقف كل ما صنعوا وتلتقف وتلتِهم كل ماسحروا .. 

خرّ السحرة ساجدين لرب العالمين شاهدين بأن لا إله إلا الله وبأن موسى وهارون رسولان من الله .. وقع الحق المبين وأضحى فرعون وهامان وجنودهما من المغلوبين الصاغرين ..
أيقن السحرة أن العصا ليست بسحرٍ كما يسحرون .. أيقنوا أنها آية ومعجزة من الله .. 
فهم يعلمون السحر ومكره وكيف يخيلون الأنظار وكيف يخدعون ويسحرون به العيون والأبصار ..علموا أن ما شاهدوه من العصا لا قدرة للبشر عليه .. 
صدقوا وآمنوا وسجدوا لله رب العالمين ولم يأبهوا بفرعون وهامان ولا بجنده وملئه وحاشيته ..


توعدهم اللعين والطاغى الأثيم بعذاب أليم وأغلظ لهم القول وقال لهم كيف تؤمنون بإلهٍ غيرى وأنا إلهكم وكيف تؤمنون قبل أن أأذن لكم ..
قالوا له يا فرعون إنّا نحمد الله أن هدانا إلى الإيمان وأنْ كنا أول المؤمنين وإنّا لندعوك أن تكون معنا من المؤمنين ..
ادّعى عليهم كذباً وافتراءً وزوراً وبهتاناً أنهم تآمروا مع موسى وهارون وأن موسى هو كبيرهم الذى علمهم السحر .. قالوا له يافرعون لقد رأينا ورأيت آية الله وخير لك 
أن تلقى ربك مؤمناً بدلاً من أن تأته كافراً مجرماً فيكون مآلك إلى نار لا تموت فيها ولا تحيا .. فقال لهم متجبراً متكبراً سأقطع أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم فى جذوع النخل..
( تقطيع الأيدى والأرجل من خلاف هو : قطع الأيدى اليمنى مع الأرجل اليسرى أو الأيدى اليسرى مع الأرجل اليمنى ) .

قالوا لا ضير مما تقول وما ستفعله بنا يافرعون ولْتقض ما أنت قاضٍ فينا وافعل بنا ماتشاء فإن العذاب الذى ستؤذينا به فى دنيا وحياة فانية وأما عذاب الله ففى الحياة الآخرة حياة خالدة ودائمة ..
{ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنّ  َ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَى قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ 
إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِماً فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِناً
قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا } .
...
أصبح فرعون مضطرباً أمام ملئه وجنده وحاشيته وأصابه الذل والصَغار وصار يهذى ويقول ألست أنا إلهكم وربكم .. أليس لى ملك مصر .. أليست الأنهار تجرى من تحتى .. 
سوف ترون عذابى أيها السحرة وسوف تعلمون بأنه سيكون أشد من العذاب الذى تخشونه ولم ترونه والذى يعدكم به موسى ويخبركم به ولا يكاد يكشفه لكم أو يبِينه ويظهره ..
{ أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ } .
قالوا لن نطيعك يافرعون ولن نخشاك ونؤثرك بما تقول وابتهلوا إلى الله أن يكفهم فتنة عذابه مهما كان شديد وأليم ..
أخبرهم نبى الله أن يستعينوا ويصبروا على ما سيلحقهم من هذا اللعين والجبار الطاغى الأثيم ..
قالوا له يانبى الله لقد كان فرعون وجنده يقوموا بإيذائنا ونحن فى كفر وشرك وضلال .. فلا ضير ولا ضرر أن يؤذونا بعد أن علمنا الهدى وآمنا بالله وجاءتنا البينات ..
{ قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِينَا . وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا . قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَك  ُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ } .
...
ظل فرعون وجنده على كفرهم وشركهم ودأبوا على طغيانهم لبنى إسرائيل والتنكيل بهم . كانوا طغاة مفسدين وعتاة جبارين لم يكفّوا عن الفساد والقتل والإجرام فابتلاهم الله بآيات من العذاب :
أخذهم الله بالقحط والجدب والنقص من النبات والثمرات فلم يصلح لهم زرع ولم تمطر لهم سماء . { وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَات لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ }
عاندوا وتمردوا .. فأخذهم الله بالسيول والطوفان وابتلاهم بالجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم من الزواحف والهوام
والحشرات فلم تغمض لهم عين ولم يهنأ لهم عيش أو يقر لهم قرار .
{ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاَتٍ فَاسْتكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً مُّجْرِمِينَ }
تجبروا وتكبروا ولم يمتثلوا .. فأنزل الله عليهم رجزاً من السماء أصابهم بالبلاء والعذاب ..
جاءوا إلى سيدنا موسى وطلبوا منه أن يدع الله لهم ويرفع عنهم ما أصابهم وأخبروه بأنهم سيؤمنون وسوف يكفون عن البطش والقتل ببنى إسرائيل 
وسيأتون بهم إليه .. فدعا الله لهم وكشف عنهم ماهم فيه من رجز وعذاب ..
نكثوا عهدهم وظلوا على كفرهم وتنكيلهم ببنى إسرائيل .. فابتهل سيدنا موسى وهارون إلى الله أن يشدد على قلوبهم ويطمس على ملكهم ..
...
أتى أمر الله إلى سيدنا موسى وأمره بأن يخرج بمن معه من المؤمنين وأن يسْر بهم ليلاً وأوحى الله إليه أن فرعون وجنده سوف يتْبعوهم ولكنهم لن يدركوهم .. 
أشرق الصباح وتراءى الجمعان .. ( شاهد كل منهم الآخر ) ..
توجس المؤمنون خوفاً ووجلاً.. فالبحر أمامهم والطغاة الجبابرة جاءوا من خلفهم .. ثبّتهم نبى الله وشد أزرهم ..
أمر الله سيدنا موسى أن يضرب النهر بعصاه فا نفلق البحر وانشقّ وحُبس الماء كالطود والجبل العظيم وبدا أمامهم طريقاً ممهداً يابساً فى وسط هذا الخضم الهائل من المياه .. 
نجاهم الله من الغرق وأنجاهم من القوم الظالمين ..
ظلت المياه حبيسةً إلى أن جاءها أمر الله بإغراق من كفر بباريها والإطباق على كل من كذب وجحد بمُنزِلها ومجريها ..
أخذهم الله أخْذ عزيز مقتدر .. أخذهم الله أخْذاً وبيلاً وغشّاهم من نقمة وغضب الله وعذابه ماغشاهم ..
نالوا جزاء كفرهم وطغيانهم ولهم فى الآخرة عذاب عظيم ..
...
أيقن فرعون حال غرقه وقبل موته أن هناك إلهٌ واحدٌ هو من آمنت به قوم بنى إسرائيل ..
علم وأدرك أنه إله قاهر هوأكبر وأشد منه قوة وأنه عبدٌ ذليلٌ صاغر لاحول له ولاقوة ..
أقر بأن هناك إله لا إله غيره وأن الكل قد أسلم له كَرهاً وجبراً وخضوعاً وإذعاناً وطاعة وانقياداً .. فأقر اللعين وهذا الجبار الأثيم بخضوعه لقدرته ولإذعانه وإسلامه لجبروته وعزته ..
{ حَتى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنت أَنهُ لا إِلِهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }  .
وكذلك أيقن قومه .. أيقنوا أن هناك إلهٌ واحد قهار وعزيز جبار .. وأدركوا أنهم قد أطاعوا من ليس للطاعة أهلاً  .. وأنهم قد خضعوا وأذعنوا لعبدٍ ذليل ضعيف لايملك لهم ضراً ولا نفعاً ..
وعلموا أن مصيرهم هو مصيره وعذابهم هو عذابه .. النار يعرضون عليها غدواً وعشياً .. وفى الآخرة لهم عذاب عظيم جزاؤهم شرب الحميم وسكنى النار والجحيم 
نار لايموتون فيها ولايحيون بهم موقدة وعليهم مؤصدة خالدين فيها صُمّاً لا يسمعون وبكماً لا ينطقون وعمياً لايبصرون . 

..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ............
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****************************
سعيد شويل

----------


## السعيد شويل

******************************  *******************

----------

